# Low AMH and wondering if it is all worth it...



## Momito (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello everyone

I´m 39 and first started Fertility Treatment when I was 37.  Back then no one seemed to think that there was a problem as such, our cause was classed as "unknown".  We tried one IUI, which failed, but due to our personal circumstances changing, moving country, house, starting a new business, we just couldn´t cope with fertility treatment at the time.  Oh how we rue that decision now!!

Two years on and we have been to 3 clinics this year: one here in Spain, our IVF treatment was abandoned (very low hormone dosage though) and where their only goal appeared to be egg donation, without any discussion, support or help around the issues which just left us devasated.  So then we decided to go back to the UK, and this is when we began to realise that we had a problmem and the low AMH (0.99 and more recently 1.57 - so bottom rung) reared its ugly head.  We were told that IVF would be like throwing our money away, and so opted for IUI.  I didn´t even ovulate so the treatment was abandoned, no fault of the clinic but with new research discovering new methodologies all the time, we decided to go and have another consultation at another clinic where they suggest we try for IVF with ICSI at full dosage and if not enough eggies appear, then retreat back to IUI.  The figure for success for us looms low but large, just 5%.

I am at a stage where I feel all the stress and angst is too overwhelming, just getting to a UK clinic costs us a bomb and taking time out from our business is also very difficult, let alone the cost of the treatment.  I am beginning to think that lots of bms would be the best option and have been told by medics that it is not unheard of for women with low AMH to get pregnant naturally. 

Is there anyone out there in a similar boat?!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

To FF! 

Its great to have you here. FF is here to help you on your journey no matter how long or hard it may be. 
Please take a look at the Links below to help you around FF. 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

Hi Momito... Oh hun, what a time you have been having.. Its just awful when you get consultants say its all egg donation.     I have know so many on FF with very very low AMH's and go on to have sucessfull IVF or even a natural pregnancy. Nothing is inpossible, although thats what they will have you believe!

I will leave you with some links to help you round FF, feel free to post else where for support and advice.

You can chat with others who have 'unexplained infertility' .
*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

On this board you will find the *poor responders* thread, its full of ladies with stories very simplar to yours. They are wonderfull and would love to have you join them.
*IVF General Chit Chat ~*CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

This is somewhere you can chat to other who have also been abroad for treatment.
*Treatment Outside the UK ~ *CLICK HERE

*Negitive Cycle ~ *CLICK HERE

If you find yourself concidering donor eggs treatment there is a huge amount of advice here. 
*Donor Sperm/Eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

Your'll find lots of info about low AMH's and high FSH's.
*POF / Early Menopause ~ * CLICK HERE

*This is an amazing thread that one amazing FF member put together to give us hope, that there is nothing impossible!! Please take time to read some of these stories. They are amazing!!*
*Miracle stories for the low days ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*  )
where you can meet other new members and get Chatroom support.

*The Chat Zone*
CLICK HERE
All the help and information you will need to navigate your way around the Chat Room

Dont forget to Check the Calendar 
for Chat Events Too 

There is also a *Locations board* CLICK HERE, where you can 'meet' people local to you.

You may also just want a gossip about your hobbies and generally anything , you can do this in the *Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE



Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## Momito (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all these pointers Nathalie...most helpful!

One question...how do you get the subscript in pink at the end of your messages.  Am not very good at working these things out...doh!


----------



## littlemissanxious (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Momito

i too have a low AMH, am 37 and was devastated as I felt I was too young for this! Have just undergone IVF to do egg freezing but at my first consultation whilst I was undergoing shock from the news the dr starting throwing options at me like donor eggs----i was reeling from it all and as I am single he also threw donor insem in the mix (so to speak!). All in the first meeting -i was on my own, no partner there or parents to support me at the meeting.  No one seems to be able to tell me how long I have got in terms of how many eggs left and it is all very scary, so I totally understand how you feel. I really don't want to go down donor egg route-because I am single. It would be different if i had a partner, because I would want him to have a chance to have a child that was genetically his at least.  I am considering another stint of IVF but it's another £5k and I have found all of this incredibly mentally draining as well. So I totally know where you are coming from. You should keep trying though, particularly as you have a partner, don't give up hope


----------



## Momito (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello LittleMissAnxious!!

Yes, that is a lot to take in at a first meeting...especially as you´re on your own.  How very difficult for you.  We seemed to be faced with so many choices and yet none of them are our imagined ideal and I must confess that most of my questions seem to dawn on me way after the consultations.

I haven´t actually managed to even get to either inseminsation or egg collection this year...was your egg freezing a success?  I hope so, as this at least allows you some options in the future should your situation change and gives you some breathing space if you need time to come to terms with things.

Like you, I find it hard to get my head around the egg donor option...I´m not opposed to it and can appreciate that it can bring great happiness to parents who otherwise wouldn´t be parents.  But it does raise questions in terms of how it should be dealt with, what and how to tell the child, who should know, should we be open (I´m not very good at keeping things inside!), and of course there is the issue of acceptance and moving on from using one´s own eggs.  I can totally understand that this becomes doubly difficult if you have to consider a donor option on both sides.    What chances has the dr given you with using your own eggs?

We certainly haven´t given up hope, but find the whole treatment process difficult to cope with as we have to shut our business for the duration which just hurts us in other ways!!  With a low chance of IVF or IUI working, it´s making us think we´d have more luck just going the old fashioned route, or at least give it a period of time to try and make it work!  Questions, questions and decisions and decisions!

Lots and lots of luck to you and here is a big hug! 

Momito
xx


----------



## Loulou33 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi there

Im sorry you are having an awful time.  I am 33 and I also have a low amh of 12.  My first ivf cycle, we went through the long protocol but unfortunately I only produced 3 follicles and only one of a decent size so the treatment was stopped.  The second cycle we tried the short protocol with a does of 300 Gonal F but still no follicles! we are now in 2ww using donated eggs from my sister.  At first we couldn't even consider the thought of donor eggs as we were too upset but after a couple of months and counselling we decided that it would be the next very best option.

I hope you find a way through - good luck xx

Louise


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya momito, if you go to the 'profile' tab at the top of the page (4th along under the FF logo) then click on the 'Forum profile Information' (top of the page, left hand side) then there are a few boxes you can fill with info (as much or as little as you want to share) 
You'll see a box for 'Signature' This is the box you can write in to make it appear on the bottom of each post. Just type in your info and click save at the bottom of the page  If you need further help, just shout!


----------



## Momito (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Ceri for this info..I'll try and be less of a duffer and give it a go when I have a mo'!

Dear Louise...thanks for your words of encouragement...you sound like you've been through a lot.  But how lucky to have a sister willing to donate her eggs to you...and wishing you every luck for a happy outcome!  Like for you both, reality strikes and we have to take a deep breath and look forward.  We have decided to go for the treatment on offer from our clinic in Jan/Feb...it will be either IUI or IVF depending on my response (and let's pray that I produce something as the last 2 attempts have had to be abandoned).  We are going for a high dosage round of gonal F and Menopur so if I don't respond, as we will have done everything we can with my eggs, we'll have to have another look at our options again.  But it feels better to have made the decision to do something!

Wishing you lots and lots of luck and happiness to you both

Momito
xx


----------

